# Making bacon that is not salty, is that possible?



## cftbox (May 9, 2014)

First off let me thank all that sent information about "salty bacon" and something to help after the fact. Soaking/washing did remove some of the salt but would like to learn the correct way to do so the soaking/washing will not be needed.  My question is and I hope not too hard to answer is: Is there on this site information starting from scratch to finish how to make bacon that is not salty. Would love to know recipe for rub and every step including smoking as final step_. _There is a lot of information out there and I was cautioned by Chef Jimmy J to seek answers here as he said " Type in," Homemade Bacon Recipe " and you will get lots of results but there is no way to tell if the author has any clue what they are doing, and many don't Based on our experience we make sure that the info on this site is accurate because every recipe is reviewed by several members with years of experience. We may not always agree 100% on some ingredients but we ALWAYS make sure the proper amount of Cure is used.". With that being said I am going to forget all I've read and see what my fellow smokers have to say. That makes sense and I have a lot of money tied up now in equipment (A-maze-n Pellet Smoker, 30 inch Masterbuilt electric smoker with viewing window) to start with not counting pellets and other things to get started and hate to quit now. I have read so much and have gotten different answers I am getting confused. Pink salt sounds pretty dangerous too me, but looks like I need and need to learn to use it. This is asking a lot and anyone offering help will be much appreciated........................Charles


----------



## alelover (May 9, 2014)

Using pink salt, AKA Cure#1, will allow you to use way less salt than if you use Tender Quick. Bacon is cured and smoked pork belly. Not cured, salted and smoked belly. Find a recipe you like and reduce the salt. Bearcarver is well know on this site for his bacon skills. I'd search his recipes.


----------



## cftbox (May 9, 2014)

Thanks, if I can find his recipies I will try............thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## bkleinsmid (May 9, 2014)

I have only done bacon 4 times now.......and 4 hams. Since I am not a heavy salt person, and the reason I don't buy commercial hams, I used Pop's wet brine for my first bacon and ham. The recipe gives a variation on how much salt can be used........not the amount of cure.......I used the least I could go with. It could have used more salt. Since then I use 1/2 the amount of salt for hams and 2/3 the amount for bacon. IMHO........the best ham and bacon I have ever had.

Hope this helps...

Brad


----------



## foamheart (May 9, 2014)

Bacon,

There is two excellent tutorials here. Pops which is a brine and BearCarvers which is a rub.

Here is what I understand, max heat allowable is approx. 130 degrees. The warmer the bacon the better the smoke holds on, but you don't want to "Cook" it or render the fat. So from what I have seen some do cold smoke with a smoke generator the entire smoke. Some of the more seasoned veterans do extended smokes gradually increasing the temp from 100 to approx. 130 carefully watching to not render the bacon (140 to 150 degrees). Some small amounts of weight loss are generally given to loss of water from curing. Less than 5% seems acceptable.

Cold smoking can but doesn't require a cooling medium like ice. More normally its achieved by just using a smoke generator with no additional heat from the smoker.

If you still have questions and don't we all, I would suggest you read either:

Bearcarvers Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

Craigs Tutorial (Pops Brine)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way

These guys are ahead of the curve on makin bacon.

 Hope it helps.

BTW everyone nearly has their own bacon making posted. Heres mine.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143966/foams-first-attempt-at-bacon

it has notes somewhere in there. LOL

Good luck and enjoy it cause its a happy happy place to be, shame it doesn't last longer.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2014)

cftbox said:


> Thanks, if I can find his recipies I will try............thanks for taking the time to answer.


Below are 2 of my Bacon Step by Steps.

I use Tender Quick all the time, and have never had any of my Bacons taste to salty.

However a lot of guys say they went to Cure #1 because they can control the salt.

That might be good if you have a serious salt problem, but if you follow my Step by Steps closely, you shouldn't be able to taste the salt.

I think it has to do with the other things I add, like the Brown Sugar.

I've actually thought about adding Salt, because we think since it is Bacon, it should have a salt taste.

I still do a Salt-Fry Test, just in case, because if you screw up, you can fix it before you smoke it, however I have never had to soak my TQ cured Bacon to get rid of any salt taste. You don't have to do the Salt-Fry test, but You also don't have to look both ways before crossing the street. It's entirely up to you.

Take your pick & click on a link below:


> *Bacon (Extra Smoky)*
> 
> *Bacon*
> 
> Bear


----------



## damnthatsgood (May 9, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Below are 2 of my Bacon Step by Steps.
> 
> I use Tender Quick all the time, and have never had any of my Bacons taste to salty.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to hijack, or ask stupid questions that I'm the only one that doesn't know the answer to, but Bear, in your "Bacon (Extra Smoky)" thread-- After you finished smoking it, you fried it before you ate it.  Do you have to fry it?  Or was that just for taste?  After you smoked it, is it "cooked"?  Or do you still have to cook it?


----------



## foamheart (May 9, 2014)

Damnthatsgood said:


> I don't mean to hijack, or ask stupid questions that I'm the only one that doesn't know the answer to, but Bear, in your "Bacon (Extra Smoky)" thread-- After you finished smoking it, you fried it before you ate it.  Do you have to fry it?  Or was that just for taste?  After you smoked it, is it "cooked"?  Or do you still have to cook it?


Cured and brined and smoked are a different processes and none need cook the meat involved. Cooking is the end users choice. Cooking does change the texture of the end result.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2014)

With a good recipe like Bear's there is no issue with TQ. Bear has worked out the details. In any event, any recipe that calls for TQ can have the proper amount of Cure #1 substituted with the addition of kosher salt in similar amounts to the volume of TQ,, typically a teaspoon or two less. This is a useful tool for getting it right... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124590/universal-cure-calculator Pop's Brine is by far the easiest method for making bacon on this forum. I have used 1/2C Morton Kosher , all salt is not the same, and it was great. A basic rule...You can always add some salt at the table...JJ


----------



## damnthatsgood (May 9, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Cured and brined and smoked are a different processes and none need cook the meat involved. Cooking is the end users choice. Cooking does change the texture of the end result.


Thank you.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2014)

Damnthatsgood said:


> I don't mean to hijack, or ask stupid questions that I'm the only one that doesn't know the answer to, but Bear, in your "Bacon (Extra Smoky)" thread-- After you finished smoking it, you fried it before you ate it.  Do you have to fry it?  Or was that just for taste?  After you smoked it, is it "cooked"?  Or do you still have to cook it?


All Pork has to get to 145* IT sometime before you eat it.

My Belly Bacon ends up between 100* and somewhere in the 120s*, so I have to Fry, Broil or whatever to bring it to 145* IT before eating.

When I smoke Canadian Bacon or Buckboard Bacon, I take the internal temp to 145* IT while smoking it. That way I don't have to take it to 145* again. I can eat it cold or just warm it up a little before eating.

Bear


----------



## cftbox (May 9, 2014)

Thank you so much..................been a great help

God Bless


----------



## cftbox (May 9, 2014)

Thank you so much, and yes it helped.........charles


----------



## cftbox (May 9, 2014)

Well, you are a God sent...........I found your recipe page and have downloaded everything there. Man, have you ever put some time into making bacon, smoking and cooking meats in general. Thank you so much. CAn't wait to try your bacon recipe......charles


----------



## cftbox (May 9, 2014)

Thanks, the calculator is great


----------



## alelover (May 9, 2014)

I knew Bear would set you straight. Good luck.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 9, 2014)

If you need to soak your bacon you've added too much salt to begin with.
This ain't rocket surgery...keep it simple.
Adjust the salt to your liking.....take your time when curing and allow the salt and cure to equalize well........http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


~Martin


----------



## cftbox (May 9, 2014)

And yes he did, quite a fellow...............charles


----------



## damnthatsgood (May 9, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> All Pork has to get to 145* IT sometime before you eat it.
> 
> My Belly Bacon ends up between 100* and somewhere in the 120s*, so I have to Fry, Broil or whatever to bring it to 145* IT before eating.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear.


----------



## cftbox (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Ssteve..........................Tell me Amazingribs wet Maple Brine recipe, please


----------



## steve0617 (May 12, 2014)

Amazing Ribs is the website. Google it plus bacon and you'll find the recipe.


----------



## cftbox (May 12, 2014)

Thanks....................Charles


----------



## trikefreak (May 12, 2014)

If you continue on the Bacon path, you should really try buckboard bacon made from butt roast. I used TQ as directions call out, and I wish I'd added some salt. And, I'll never mess with pork belly again!


----------



## cftbox (May 12, 2014)

Thanks, I will have to try that.............charles


----------

